

Results of ngx_pagespeed alpha on production WordPress sites - zippykid

Here are some interesting results of the Nginx Pagespeed module alpha on production WordPress sites. https://www.zippykid.com/2013/04/23/partnership-with-google-to-deliver-fast-wordpress-sites/
======
chc
For future reference, if you want to link to an interesting post rather than
ask us a question, you really should submit it as a link rather than as an Ask
HN submission. Ask HN submissions are poorly suited for this task — they're
penalized in the rankings and URLs in Ask HNs aren't transformed into
hyperlinks. If you want to post a comment with your link submission, well,
that's what the comments are for.

